# First Concealed Carry Weapon for Wife and I.



## MoBSix (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am looking to buy a pistol for my wife and I for concealed carry. After searching the net a little bit, I came across the Kimber Ultra Carry II and Glock 23. I am leaning more towards the Kimber because of the .45, and I like the way it looks. Does anyone have any advice on which one I should pick, or do you have a better suggestion? 

If it matters, I have medium sized hands and my wife has small hands. I am interested in having an inside waistband holster and my wife will probably carry it in her purse along with the million other items whose purpose I have yet to figure out.

Any input would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

if your wifes hands are really small, she may have trouble getting a good grip on the Glock. The S&W M&P with small grip inserted may be a better choice.

As for the 3" Kimber, they can be a handful. Don't worry that much about caliber, all the basic service calibers fare about the same in testing.

The best advice is to try and find a place that rents guns and you and your wife both try out a bunch of guns and compare likes/dislikes and go from there.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with cougartex ..... being that she needs to shoot and handle the pistol before making a final dcision. Some pistols appear to be the perfect firearm, but shooting for accuracy and realiability is a different story altogether. Try different calibers to find the best for her. Good hunting ...... :draw:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's an idea. 

Instead of buying one very pretty .45 that will take a lot of time to become proficient with, and likely will have to be 'broken in' to be reliable enough for self defense, buy something like the XD, Glock, or M&P that will be reliable and accurate straight out of the box, and will cost half of what the Kimber will sell for. Then, after you both become proficient with it, buy another in a compact model.

An XD9 and an XD9 subcompact would be good, or a G-19 and a G-26, or an M&P and M&P compact.

Just a thought.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

sig225 said:


> I agree with cougartex ..... being that she needs to shoot and handle the pistol before making a final dcision. Some pistols appear to be the perfect firearm, but shooting for accuracy and realiability is a different story altogether. Try different calibers to find the best for her. Good hunting ...... :draw:


Definitely shoot the gun before making a decision unless you want to get into the gun trading business. The pistol that felt the best in my hand, had great reviews, fine manufacture reputation is the one I could not hit the broad side of a barn when shooting. (Not really that bad, but groups of about a foot.) There is no substitute for your own experience with the firearm.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Tring out the handguns is the best way to find out what works for you and don't forget what works for her may not be the same. You may be fine with a glock and she may be best with the 45 or niether may work as well as a revolver for either of you. Keep an open mind as to what you find as your or her best carry gun.


----------

